# Tonight's bench session



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice.......

What weights were they chris??


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

200kg for 5 set's of fast singles that was the top set,

then I took the shirt off and hit 5 set's of 150kg for doubles with a 17 inch grip a little bounce just to get my tricep's locking out.

Then i think they are 40kg dumbell's for dumbell press, my form was crap lol.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome stuff as usual chris!!..what sort of progression do you use to work up to ur one rep maxes??


----------



## Columbo (Jan 19, 2008)

Very easy Chris, what are you planning for this year in the Bench, I would reckon a 240KG+ will go this year for you.

One question, how in hell are the Americans getting so much out there Shirts, it is AWSOME, it would be great to train with one of them full time for the Bench, I think they must know a wee thing or too.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good going chris. i enjoyed watching them vids


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's very much, much appreciated. I use the bar first and dont count my rep's, I just do enough rep's till I'm warm it's roughly between 10 -15 rep's then I go straight to doubles, triples or 5's. I change it around every week one week is 2 block's, the next is 1 block and then I add in 3 block's with one of the two. Last night I wanted to touch with my shirt so I decided to just go for single's, I touched in the shirt last week but didnt feel happy with my lockout. I could have gone heavyer but my style wouldnt be as good and I'm trying to work on my speed with 200kg.

Last night I hit doubles with 60,100,140, 150, shirt 180, then 5 singles with 200kg. Found a nice little tip last night, going to try and bench with my feet planted on the ground instead of on tip toes. It apparently gives you more leg drive, so I'm going to film my feet and my butt to see if it work's better for me.

The yank's are way in front with the bench shirt's, it is mind boggling how they can lift so much. Shawn Frankl a 90kg lifter benched 360kg this past weekend and benches 220kg raw.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah, as you say chris, watching the yanks, the carry over they get from their shirts is immense. Hows the preps going, hope its going well? what are you hoping to total?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

They have got it nailed down on the bench Steve. It's going good at the moment, I want to get the european total at 90kg think its something like 907.5kg or somthing early in the year then stay at 100kg. Hoping to do Sam's show, is it a GPC comp? I hear Lee Marshall is running the world's this year.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Impressive stuff Chris. Good luck on the comps.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah it is a gpc show, 15th march. itd be cool to get you all over for it. looks like being a good comp with some good totals in store. I heard them say that Lee Marshall was coming over for the show here and i think i heard sam say that he was running the worlds in Birmingham this year,so they dont have far to go!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

when on tip toes as you push the bar up do you drive your heels down to the ground as if you try to put heels through the ground, you wont actually be able to get your heels to the ground as your on tip toes but this helps with drive and the lockout.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Love watching your vids Chris.

What's your thoughts on grip width? I see you go slightly narrower some times.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheer's Frog and Pauly 

Wouldnt mind lifting in that on march Steve, do you know if Sam has a deadlift bar?

I agree Ellis, I have been watching vid's of some of the big bencher's and they all seem to bench on tip toes.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah chris he has a deadlift bar. Only the 1 though, so the warm up area will probably be a normal bar but the deadlift bar will be on the platform.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I use the narrow grip for my tri's bro. Then switch to the wider grip for my competition bench.

I spoke to Sam through a mail, I'm looking forward to this comp. That's great, thank's for that Steve!!


----------

